# Am I going about this OK? Please read



## steppa1466868041 (Mar 24, 2013)

Hi guys,

I understand you must get loads of guys like me joining and asking for advice all the time, so hope you dont get to bored to give me some friendly advice.

I joined my local gym on the 28th of Feb, and have been going every night from work for an hour a time, 5 nights a week.

I am 28 and 5'6 and weigh 78kg. I have never been one for exercise and have always ate anything without thinking. So I have a fair bit of weight mainly around my gut, some nice man boobs and love handles.

I decided enough was enough when I got talking to a guy at work who is a gym freak and ex military. And for the last 4 weeks have been on a half decent diet and started working out.

But after reading loads on-line I keep getting conflicting tips, and disheartened that I am going about it all wrong. So was hoping some of you more knowledgeable guys can advise me??

First here's my daily routine:

*Monday:*

Breakfast at 0800. Small bowl of fruit and fibre and a banana

Tea Break 1100. A small apple and a fruit juice

Lunch 1330

Two egg sandwiches with wholemeal bread

A apple

A Banana

A slice of soreen bread

And a cereal bar

1730 fruit juice with *5g of Creatine *(only started the Creatine three days ago)

1800 start gym,

1920 *Protein shake*

2030 Dinner Boiled fish with plenty of green veg (I did have boiled potatoes but cut them out as I was told not to have carbs before bed)

2200 *Protein Shake* with Milk

Bed

I have this same diet pretty much every day, except on weekends when I will have a different meal. And I have about 3lts of water every day too.

It's a huge change to what I was eating, crisps, chocolate and cakes everyday, but is it a good diet?

My gym sessions are split, I still don't know all the names of the exercises I do yet, but basicly:

Monday

Chest and Tri's

Tuesday

Back and Bi's

Wednesday

Shoulders and legs

Thursday

Abs and arms

Friday

Chest and Tri's

Before every session, I have ten minuets on the rower, to warm up.

What do you guys think if this? I feel really good compared to what I used to feel like. I'm more energetic and happier, plus feel like im doing something worthwhile for a change. I don't feel tired or hurt in the mornings, and I am always rearing to go

Its only been three weeks, but I feel my arms are more defined a little (under the flab) and I swear my moobs have lost a cup size lol.

I was first thinking of just going all out cardio for a couple of months, just to loose the weight, but my overall goal is to bulk out and look well defined. So thought if I put in the hours to get overall stronger and defined, then I could start cutting my self down?

I'm not looking for any quick fix answers, as I am in it for the long run so I'm patient for the results. I just want to make sure I'm going about this in the right way.

Any help would be really appreciated

Thanks

Dan :wave:


----------



## ElleMac (Sep 20, 2011)

Hi Dan,

Thanks for posting! Well done on making a decision to make a change, I've been in your shoes and I'm still progressing!!

Ok we will all probably have different opinions but I think if you can find one or two people who know what they're talking about that you can trust, stick with their advice and don't read online views too much! It gets confusing, I know how you feel- again, I've been there!

I've just added a few comments to what you posted.

Breakfast at 0800. Small bowl of fruit and fibre and a banana

Your breakfast is full of sugary carbohydrates, I would change this as when you wake up you want to fire up your metabolism but also ensure you get into a muscle building not burning state. Try having a bowl of oats with Extreme Nutrition whey, if you don't like oats then say! The oats are complex/slow release carbs and the protein will ensure you don't get a big insulin spike from carbs alone and end up hungrier than you were before

Tea Break 1100. A small apple and a fruit juice

Again this is purely carbs, add some protein here such as pro 6

Lunch 1330

Two egg sandwiches with wholemeal bread

A apple

A Banana

A slice of soreen bread

And a cereal bar

Again... Lots of sugary carbs! Can you prepare food for work that you can reheat or are you limited to sandwiches? Aim for a good source of protein, complex carbs and good fats.

1730 fruit juice with *5g of Creatine *(only started the Creatine three days ago)

1800 start gym,

1920 *Protein shake* what shake do you use?

2030 Dinner Boiled fish with plenty of green veg (I did have boiled potatoes but cut them out as I was told not to have carbs before bed)

It doesn't matter if you have carbs before bed, work from the principle of calories in vs calories out. Actually carbs help you sleep, that's what I've always found, due to serotonin release? Again add good fats such as udos oil... I think you'd benefit from more research into your food groups and why we eat certain things in combination etc

2200 *Protein Shake* with Milk

Bed

Why do you make it with milk? And what shake do you use? Is it whey? Casein? Milk contains sugar itself and a lot of people are lactose intolerant- I'm not saying you ARE but water is obviously lower calorie too...

I have this same diet pretty much every day, except on weekends when I will have a different meal. And I have about 3lts of water every day too.

((Your water intake is good and one different meal is good but don't undo your hard work from the week)).

I would just say to you that you need to read read read and understand macronutrients, how many calories each have per gramme, what body type you are, whether you tolerate high or lower carbs, and if you aim for a certain caloric intake/macro intake you've got something to work from if you need to cut back more to drop more fat or add more if you think you're losing too quickly. A little trial and error I'm afraid!!!

Monday

Chest and Tri's

Tuesday

Back and Bi's

Wednesday

Shoulders and legs

Thursday

Abs and arms

Friday

Chest and Tri's

Just wondering, why do you hit chest and triceps twice in one week?

You don't need to go mad on cardio. Do something like 30 mins 3-4 times a week. Only increase training or decrease calories if things slow down but do it as slowly as possible, otherwise you could end up in a huge deficit and all your effort could be detrimental if you want to build muscle.

Just a few points I've lots more to say but I'm sure everyone else will too.

All the best

Elle


----------



## Piranha Smudge (Jan 16, 2011)

This is what I am doing right now:

On waking 1 scoop Extreme Nutrition Pro6, 40g oats blended with 300m water. (multivit, garlic, vit c, Omega 3,Cla, EcGc)

1000 150g chicken/beef/lean mince(flavoured with spice & chillies), 80g brocolli

1300 same as above (Cla, EcGc)

1600 same as above = 80g basmati rice

1730-1900 gym Extreme Nutrition Build & Recover PWO

2000 same as 1600 meal (Cla, EcGc)

2230 1/2 pot cottage cheese

Pre bed 1 scoop Extreme Nutrition Pro6 with water only

I drink around 3ltr water a day green tea and double espresso pre workout.

I need to add a fish meal in somewhere too!! I prepare all my food in the evening, cooking enough chicken for all the meals and then dividing it out into Tupperware. I eat it cold so not bothered about where I am I can always eat!  Try it i personally think its easier to cook it all at once!! I have cut out milk as it contains lactose (Sugar) and like u say most carbs other than rice pre and post workout!! Enjoy mate!! 

As Elle says I would stick with a 4 day split,

Chest/Tri

Back/Bi

Shoulders

Legs

You can always add Abs on any of your days too!! I do 20-30 mins fat burn zone cardio on weights days and 60 mins on days in between!! If your doing things right it should fly off!!


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

Soldiers diet is a good start but I would stick to 3 weight days on a push/ pull/ legs basis then fit cardio around this.

I can only manage 3 intense weight sessions a week when training natural, 4 when assisted.


----------



## steppa1466868041 (Mar 24, 2013)

Thanks for your comments guys. It's really appreciated

There is a lot more involved than I first thought about the diet side of things.

I need to learn about the macronutrients and caloric intake/macro intake stuff as I don't have a clue as yet.

I am currently using a whey protein from the GNC shop below the gym. But will look into the Extreme stuff when I run out. I was told to take my protein with milk before bed as it will slow release?

I should have added that I wake up at 0600 but have never managed to be able eat first thing, so wait until 0800 when I arrive at work. I could have porridge instead of the fruit and fibre. Maybe I should have a protein shake when I wake up?

I was thinking of changing my lunch from egg sandwiches to a chicken salad. Would that be better?

At the moment I am just following my mate from work gym routine wise. Being complete new to it all, I am still learning the techniques and correct form, so do as he tells me, sounds sad, but I figured once I've learnt how to go about using the equipment properly, I can start my own routine.

With the Chest and Tri's, we seem to go around in circles if that makes sense? The following Monday would see Back and Bi's, and just keep following that pattern.

So do you think I should cut a day out? I can only do a solid hour a day, due to commuting home, as I would miss the last train lol. When the weekend comes round, and I have no sessions, I feel like I'm missing out lol,

If I was to set the Weds session to cardio only, and then have the rest a weights, would I be stressing my body too much still?

I don't know what body type I am yet?? Just quite short and stocky haha, but will look into learning about that now.

Again sorry for the mountain of questions, I will learn it one way or another lol

Thanks

Dan


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

My weight sessions are about 45 minutes maximum. It is about intensity and hard lifting with good form not amount of time in gym.

I usually stagger out at 45 minutes. Get in , get out , rest and grow


----------



## ElleMac (Sep 20, 2011)

Pro 6 is slow release anyway and ideal before bed without the necessity of adding calories from milk  fats slow down protein absorption so that's probably the logic behind that (i.e. whey and fats, maybe try whey with nuts in equal fat amounts?)

Definitely have a shake when you wake up, you need to ensure you stay anabolic, that's what I'd do! I struggle to eat right away, but always eat within 20-30 mins.

Changing from egg sandwiches is changing from a carbs/protein lunch to a potentially protein only, or protein/fat lunch- again the first step needs to be reading up on the diet forum section and learning how to devise a diet and your macro goals 

Yes that makes sense to continue a pattern, it really doesn't matter in my opinion how often you train if you are recovered properly, but if you train really hard you'll probably be too sore/tired to train 5 days!

Cardio only days are good in my opinion, and an hour is loads for weights, I'm only ever training that long on a legs day 

Questions are good- that's how you get answers!

I trained a 3 day split for a year and now train a 4 day split, I don't use gear or anything just BCA's, glutamine, cla, vitamins, and Extreme protein. Some weeks I train 3 times, some weeks 5. Just listen to your body


----------



## steppa1466868041 (Mar 24, 2013)

Thanks Elle,

I've got plenty to read up on =)


----------



## ElleMac (Sep 20, 2011)

steppa said:


> Thanks Elle,
> 
> I've got plenty to read up on =)


You're very welcome 

Sent from my HTC Desire S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## muhammadali (Mar 31, 2013)

Put oatmeal in your breakfast, and maybe about 3-4 boiled eggs (just eat the white as it's good protein)

I don't see any lean meat in your diet? Is that intentional (are you vegan etc? I know some vegans actually eat fish lol? but whatever.) You need lean meat if you wanna get some muscle (Beef and Chicken are pretty good, GRILL GRILL GRILL!!), it is by far some of the leanest source of protein in the world. Also your protein shakes? Brand? type? is it a protein blend or pure whey? I'd stick to pure whey if you want to lose weight, extreme's products above are a very good way to go as mentioned above!

When you say you're using "Milk" before bed in your shakes, is that full fat? skimmed? Semi. Go with skimmed or semi if taste matters a lot. (shouldn't be a problem with extreme whey)

I'm not an expert on the Gym side of things, I'll leave that to the rest. Remember it's not so much what you do for an hour at the gym, it's what you do for the other 23 hours.


----------



## steppa1466868041 (Mar 24, 2013)

Thanks for your post mate, I have only just seen it:thumb:

Bit of an update, as I have changed a few point to my day,

I now ride to the train station on my push bike on the way to work and then ride back later in the day after gym. Its about 9 miles all in. I figured this could be a great way to make sure I get some decent cardio in for the week. I only do this 4 days a week and have a break on Fridays.

My diet is still going clean which is good. No crisps and choc or processed stuff.

Here's my diet now

0600 Protein shake (Whey Protein)

0800 Banana and a bowl of corn flakes

1100 Protein shake and handful of raisins

1330 chicken salad with two hard boiled eggs + Banana and a apple

1530 Protein shake

1800-1915 GYM

1915 Protein shake

2000 Dinner either boiled fish with a small bit of rice and veg or grilled chicken with rice and veg

2200 protein shake

All my protein shakes are whey taken with water. They are the GNC own brand. Which I got before reading up on other brands. I only have one tub left so will look at the other brands soon.

My gym routine has changed a little now too, I do a 3 day split, Monday, Wednesday, Friday

On Mondays I focus on Chest and Tri's

Wednesday - Back and Bi's

Friday-- Legs and go all out on my arms.

I also do some ab work every session

I'm pretty chuffed with how its going, I'm always learning and reading up. I know there is a lot to work on to perfect my program but at the moment I am really happy with what changes I have made so far. I thought I was getting nowhere but I took a pic when I first started and the difference so far is spurring me on.

I can upload the before and now pics if you like to show you how I'm doing?

Thanks for all your help so far :thumb

@Muhammad, No not vegan lol, I'm just not a real meat lover really. Now and again I will have a grilled steak, but apart from the chicken and fish, that's all really.

I was taking my bed shake with semi skimmed milk, but now use use water.

I did try the porridge in the morning but really struggled to get it down, Will try again though.


----------



## muhammadali (Mar 31, 2013)

steppa said:


> Thanks for your post mate, I have only just seen it:thumb:
> 
> Bit of an update, as I have changed a few point to my day,
> 
> ...


Cornflakes are a horrible breakfast, really not good. I know porridge tastes horrible but if you be creative (add blueberries etc) it can be a little nicer, add a bit of flavored whey protein powder in it! Put eggs in your breakfast, you need sufficient protein to start the day and there is nothing better or purer protein in the world than egg white! 3-4 egg whites are pretty good measurement.

You're taking 5 protein shakes a day? That's a bit excessive if you ask me, I'd cut that down to 3 maximum including PWO. Get your protein from food not from supplements. Fair enough you don't like meat but there are other sources of protein (Soy beans, egg white, Tuna, Almonds, flax seeds etc)

You've got to get over the whole taste factor, most foods that 'taste' good are bad for you. If it tastes good, spit it out. You will gain better results if you keep your diet under control and just force it down your neck! it gets easier after the first month! Keep your mind on the goal, you have to sacrifice something to gain something and if money motivates you then remember, quicker results mean you save more money in the long run.


----------



## mcsp_olif (May 31, 2010)

muhammadali said:


> Put oatmeal in your breakfast, and maybe about 3-4 boiled eggs (just eat the white as it's good protein)
> 
> I don't see any lean meat in your diet? Is that intentional (are you vegan etc? I know some vegans actually eat fish lol? but whatever.) You need lean meat if you wanna get some muscle (Beef and Chicken are pretty good, GRILL GRILL GRILL!!), it is by far some of the leanest source of protein in the world. Also your protein shakes? Brand? type? is it a protein blend or pure whey? I'd stick to pure whey if you want to lose weight, extreme's products above are a very good way to go as mentioned above!
> 
> ...


Personally id recommend eating the yolk as well as drinking full fat milk. No problem with these whilst trying to drop weight. The problem here is the high gi carbs


----------



## Stoney717 (Jul 29, 2014)

I won't get into Diets Nutrition and every other pointless statement I can think of...

I worked at a gym for years and the first thing I say is... "Consistency is the Key!"

As you progress.. You'll learn, as you go along with "What works for YOU, and what doesn't"

Everyone's Different!

Just don't use four letter words from keeping you out of the Gym...

Words like "Wife, Work & Pain..." get there under any circumstance and Remember...

It isn't a destination... "This is the Life you've chosen".. It's no different than Work, eating and Breathing"

It's a Part of your life now...

And when you feel like crap from NOT going to the gym... well.. then you know you're halfway there! "Enjoy the Ride!"


----------



## Stoney717 (Jul 29, 2014)

Love my Oatmeal..But I'm from the States...

1/2 cup of "Old Fashion Oatmeal" Not the "Quick Oats"...

1/2 cup of Apple Juice

1.2 cup of Water... sprinkle a little Cinnamon and 'Sugar Free Maple Syrup..

Nuke it for 3 minutes... add Milk to taste... and I've never tired of it... been eating it for over 20 years!


----------

